# ليلة رجوع إلي الله 11/11/2011



## Star Online (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*








من مقاله للاب متي المسكين (صوم جماعي وتوبه جماعيه ) (فبراير 1972م)
الكنيسة تنتظر الآن نهضتها بفارغ الصبر، ولكن نهضة الكنيسة يستحيل أن يفتعلها أفراد. قد تبدأ حركة النهضة في الكنيسة بانتباه مبكِّر لبعض الأفراد، ولكن النهضة على وجه العموم يلزم أن تكون حركة جماعية. الروح القدس إذا نبَّه فرداً واحداً أو عدة أفراد في الكنيسة، فهذا يكون للتبكيت والتوبيخ فقط؛ ولكن إذا نبَّه جماعة أو عدة جماعات، فهذا معناه أن روح بعث وتجديد قد سَرَت في الكنيسة لبدء عصر نهضة واستنارة.

الروح القدس طيِّب ووديع جداً، ويمكن أن يُستدعَى ليعمل في الجماعة، شرط أن تكون الجماعة مجتمعة بنفس واحدة وروح واحدة تحت تبكيت الضمير والندم وطلب التوبة والاستغفار عن كل خطايا الكنيسة والعالم.

إن فرصة الصوم المقدس، تُلزمنا أن نتخذ قراراً حاسماً في الموضوع، فالخطر يتعدَّى الخسارات المادية. إن تراثنا التقليدي كله سواء الاجتماعي أو الخلقي أو الروحي أو اللاهوتي معرَّض لهزَّات عنيفة قد تقلبه قلباً.

قد تكون التوبة الفردية عملاً شخصياً يتوقف على رغبة الإنسان ومزاجه واستعداده ومثابرته، ولكن التوبة الجماعية فرض والتزام على الكنيسة بالنسبة للوطن أو للعالم. الكنيسة كجماعة، مسئولة مسئولية مباشرة عن الوطن وعن العالم. الكنيسة موضوعة في العالم لتفتديه.

الفرد يصوم عن نفسه، بالجهد قد يصوم إنسان عن آخر؛ ولكن الكنيسة عليها أن تصوم من أجل العالم، الصوم والصلاة قدَّمه كل الشعب في نينوى بتوبة صادقة وانسحاق، فنجت نينوى. سدوم وعمورة لم تُصليا، ولم تصوما، ولم يوجد فيهما مَن يصلِّي أو يتوب، فهلكتا واحترقتا بكل مَنْ فيهما!!

الحاجة في هذه الأيام إلى صوم جماعي وتوبة جماعية حتى تنجو مصر وينجو العالم مما ينتظره! +
http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/st_mark/sm030902.htm


*************************************

للحجز و لحضور ليلة رجوع الي الله 11/11/11 الرجاء الاتصال بالأرقام الأتيه:








ليلة رجوع الي الله
11 / 11 / 11
يؤمن كثيرون من مختلف الطوائف المسيحية في مصر وخارجها حول العالم ان هذه الأيام أيام افتقاد الهي لشعب مصر
( اش 19 : 1 )

نداء من الله لشعب مصر

يقول الله :
(اش 19: 25 )

ارجع اليّ يا شعبي ... ارجع اليّ لأني فديتك ... قد محوت كغيم
( اش 44 : 22 )
تعالى يا شعبي لنجتمع معا... تعالى لنسوي الأمر ... تعالوا لنتصالح معا ...هلموا نتحاجج ... إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وإن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف
(اش 1 : 18 )
انتم ياشعبي في يدي كالطين في يد الفخاري ...فمهما كان فساد الوعاء أستطيع أن أصنعه من جديد كما أريد ... وعاء للمجد والكرامة (أر18)
انه وقت الرأفة قد جاء الميعاد (مز 102 : 13 )

ليلة الجمعة 11\11\11

ليلة رجوع الي الله علي مثال ليلة الفصح لشعب الله القديم (خر12)
نجتمع معاً فتياننا وشيوخنا ، بنيننا وبناتنا ، رجالنا و نساءنا ،
الكهنة وخدام الرب نرجع الي إلهنا بكل قلوبنا بالصوم والبكاء
(يؤ2 : 12 )

*​


----------



## جورج ميخا (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لكل شيى تحت السماء وقت


----------



## prayer heartily (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كلام الاب متي المسكين اكثر من رائع 
وفي كل دقيقه لازلنا فيها في الجسد هي فرصه ووقت للرجوع لله 
ولكن لست افهم لماذا نتصل بهذه الارقام 
شكرا


----------



## Star Online (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هناك ليلة صلاة بدير سمعان الخراز من 6 مساء ل 6 صباحا

تعالوا وادعوا اخرين


----------



## as-alasuwte (8 نوفمبر 2011)

إنزع عنى حب الظلم حتى لا ابغض اعماقى 


شكراً اخى للرسالة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك اخى​​*


----------

